# Megaman legends 3 cancelled



## BrightNeko (Jul 19, 2011)

​


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We'd like to thank you for your ongoing loyal support of Mega Man Legends 3. Today, however, we must regrettably announce the discontinuation of this project.



Straight from capcom unity there is more to the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.capcom-unity.com/devroom/blog/2...age_from_capcom

I was really looking forward to this...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is going to disappoint a lot of people.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 19, 2011)

Noooooo. I was really looking forward to this. This makes me sad


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Good.  Now port Megaman 9 and 10 to the e-shop.

R.I.P Keiji Inafune...'s relationship with Capcom...


----------



## redact (Jul 19, 2011)

fgghjjkll will be heartbroken


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll will be heartbroken


Why?


----------



## Snailface (Jul 19, 2011)

Lots of 3DS cancellations lately. What's next, Cave Story?

I'm really worried the 3DS could become a 1st party-centric system like the N64.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> I'm really worried the 3DS could become a 1st party-centric system like the N64.


I loved the N64


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 19, 2011)

I would have never thought that this was gonna get canceled. The only reason i'm not fuck-pissed about this is because it was gonna be for the 3DS which i don't have (and not planning to get), but i am in the end a huge fan of Megaman Legends series. This is a great loss.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, there goes all hope i had for the Megaman series to ever regain its former glory =/.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> Well, there goes all hope i had for the Megaman series to ever regain its former glory =/.


Well Keiji Inafune's not a part of Capcom anymore, so I lost hope when he left.


----------



## hankchill (Jul 19, 2011)

Legends 3 would have been awesome...

Shame Capcom felt the need to pour development into Megaman Battle Network 5 and 6, the Megaman Star Force Series, Megaman Battle Chip Challenge, Megaman X7... Those never got cancelled, yet a game that is truly wanted and supported by the community gets canned. Makes no sense to me.

Capcom better release something fucking good.


----------



## Nathanaël (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh oh oh. 

What, is Capcom moving to iPhone, too...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo really has a problem with 3DS, it seems.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 19, 2011)

You know there is some irony cause this was posted today
http://protodudesrockmancorner.blogspot.co...-kicks-off.html


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Great... this was just the news I needed from Capcom... smgdmfh


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Legends 3 would have been awesome...
> 
> Shame Capcom felt the need to pour development into Megaman Battle Network 5 and 6, the Megaman Star Force Series, Megaman Battle Chip Challenge, Megaman X7... Those never got cancelled, yet a game that is truly wanted and supported by the community gets canned. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Capcom better release something fucking good.


Excluding Chip Challenge and Star Force, do you really think Legends is better than all of those?  Battle Network was amazing, and Megaman X7 was awesome, too.  I think it was worth it.


----------



## hankchill (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Excluding Chip Challenge and Star Force, do you really think Legends is better than all of those?  Battle Network was amazing, and Megaman X7 was awesome, too.  I think it was worth it.



Battle Network 1, 2, and 3 were all awesome. 4 was okay but you could tell it was going downhill.

If X7 was awesome, you must have very, very low standards. That game was an abomination. At least it was redeemed upon with Megaman X8, sans the terrible voice acting.

I loved Legends as it took a completely different approach that was fun and addicting.


----------



## Ssx9 (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Battle network became a cash-in for capcom after 3. X7 was a commercial failure, sadly.

I don't get why cancel it now, though. I mean, if the demo was released and it didn't get much attention, it'd be reasonable.

Legends series never got much profit for Capcom. I doubt it would have been cancelled if Inafune-san still worked at capcom.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 19, 2011)

The Battle Network series was probally one of my favorite series ever. 

I loved the Megaman series up until 8, 9 and 10 just felt meh to me.

As far as the X series goes, the only ones i didnt like were x7 and x8. (I really loved Command Mission though)


Also, Megaman Battle Network 6 was epic, a fitting end for the series. 4 was pretty meh, but 5 was better


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 19, 2011)

this was the game i was most hyped for on the 3ds

i have so much hate for capcom now


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Why did Capcom do this though?  Seriously, first AAI2 is translation cock-blocked, next AA VS. PL is said to likely be translation cock-blocked, and now this.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 19, 2011)

dgwillia said:
			
		

> The Battle Network series was probally one of my favorite series ever.
> 
> I loved the Megaman series up until 8, 9 and 10 just felt meh to me.
> 
> As far as the X series goes, the only ones i didnt like were x7 and x8. (I really loved Command Mission though)



Off-topic: I still need to beat Megaman 8. I got stuck at Wiley's tower. Still have the save file and everything.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 19, 2011)

And now... I'll never get to play ANY of the Legends series... 

Wow... That truly made my day. Thank you Capcom.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Why did Capcom do this though?  Seriously, first AAI2 is translation cock-blocked, next AA VS. PL is said to likely be translation cock-blocked, and now this.



Probally because they only care about the games that the majority of the gaming community care about. Resident Evil (Which they are running into hell), and Street Fighter (With its constant yearly re-re-re-releases)

I gave up hope on Powerstone 3 ages ago, and if they did do a new Darkstalkers, i fear it would be horrible.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 19, 2011)

I fear Capcom will never do anything MM related ever again. Well, on the bright side, maybe the many fangame creators can group together and give the mega man franchise what it truly deserves.

R.I.P MegaMan Legends 3 (2001-2011)


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 19, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Legends 3 would have been awesome...
> 
> Shame Capcom felt the need to pour development into Megaman Battle Network 5 and 6, the Megaman Star Force Series, Megaman Battle Chip Challenge, Megaman X7... Those never got cancelled, yet a game that is truly wanted and supported by the community gets canned. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> Capcom better release something fucking good.



hey I love the MMBN series, but i know thats not the point of this thread, I sort of felt that it was gonna happen after the demo wasn't released to the eshop as scheduled.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jul 19, 2011)

hankchill said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's an undub version of Megaman X8 and the PC version has japanese voices.


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't see myself ever purchasing another Capcom game again honestly :/


----------



## Costello (Jul 19, 2011)

another 3DS title discontinued.

where will it end ??


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 19, 2011)

I will not purchase another game from Capcom


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 19, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> another 3DS title discontinued.
> 
> where will it end ??



hmm how many 3DS games have been cancelled anyway?

It seems support for the 3DS is waning...

PS Vita FTW!!!


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 19, 2011)

kupo3000 said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?! X8 had great voice acting, X7 was where it went wrong.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 19, 2011)

What the fuck.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope this wave of third-party cancellations ends here. And I hope this (and the poor sales of RE:M) won't affect Revelations...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 19, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> I hope this wave of third-party cancellations ends here. And I hope this (and the poor sales of RE:M) doesn't affect Revelations...



what's next???? Cave story? wait that would be inconsequential in my book.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

All this crap with 3DS dev issues mostly comes down to laziness, it's pissing me off.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 19, 2011)

I loved the Legends games. The setting and places were interesting and the gameplay as a whole was greater than the sum of it's parts. It's truly a shame to see this project fail after trying so hard to run entirely on the hope of the fans. With this being the second mega man game cancelled in a years time and the inability to move this series forward for some time now I really hope that Capcom start putting this franchise into more creative and dedicated hands. Hands that will focus on a great gameplay experience before running up the hype train or cashing in on nostalgia chips.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 19, 2011)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> I loved the Legends games. The setting and places were interesting and the gameplay as a whole was greater than the sum of it's parts. It's truly a shame to see this project fail after trying so hard to run entirely on the hope of the fans. With this being the second mega man game cancelled in a years time and the inability to move this series forward for some time now I really hope that Capcom start putting this franchise into more creative and dedicated hands. Hands that will focus on a great gameplay experience before running up the hype train or cashing in on nostalgia chips.



yeah I know people sent in great concept drawings, all for not.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow... I'd never played a Legends title before but I was still totally looking forward to a 3DS Megaman game. This is somewhat upsetting but I hope they have some plans "behind the scenes" to release some other type of Megaman title.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 19, 2011)

didnt capcom say megaman legend 3 prototype version was going to determine if it would get cancelled or not 
capcom is liers


----------



## Yu-Gi-Oh 100 (Jul 19, 2011)

seriously does anyone really care? the project was not even started , so you have to know it was going to be canceled after all that time they spend doing nothing.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> seriously does anyone really care? the project was not even started , so you have to know it was going to be canceled after all that time they spend doing nothing.


As you can clearly see throughout the thread, a lot of people care.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 19, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> seriously does anyone really care? the project was not even started , so you have to know it was going to be canceled after all that time they spend doing nothing.



It was started. it was 30% done, it was going to have a before story released to test the waters in the form of a downloadable title. said title was done and being reworked just a little before release, now it is canned just like the big game.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well now this is extremely disappointing.
Was really looking forward to this game, being a big fan of the Legends series.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 19, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh 100 said:
			
		

> seriously does anyone really care? the project was not even started , so you have to know it was going to be canceled after all that time they spend doing nothing.


Not started. Yeah.
We care because it looked to be an awesome game, and many of us played Megaman Legends when we were younger so this looked to be the sequel to ML2 that was missing for ~10 years (I only played ML1, for that matter).


----------



## Costello (Jul 19, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assassin's Creed 3DS just got cancelled too.
There might be others, not sure


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 19, 2011)

I bet chocobo racing is next


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

I bet Profesor Laiton vs. Gyakuten Saiban is next.

When that happens, I'll sell my 3DS, as much as I like it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm having a difficult time justifying owning a 3DS at this point, even if it is kind of early.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 19, 2011)

While cancellations doesn't mean poor support (they could be working on another game) 
or doom (for some psv lovers jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) maybe people should email constantly to Nintendo and Capcom
(and maybe other devs to stop lacking or at least ,for the better view, to stop holding games information.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Still suck tho. They could have gave the project to someone else.


----------



## silentdoh (Jul 19, 2011)

Capcom... I just have nothing to say to you, nothing whatsoever. I've lost all faith in you as a company, your poor decisions over the last few months leading up to this has made my confidence waver, but this is the last straw. Just a few years ago, you were my favorite developer, I was a fan for over 13 years, staring with my first megaman game ever. I hope you come to your senses before your entire fanbase crumbles around you, for your own sake.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 19, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is cancelled(I don't think so, but seeing how Capcom is involved too...), it wasn't probably going to make it to America.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 19, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> If it is cancelled(I don't think so, but seeing how Capcom is involved too...), it wasn't probably going to make it to America.
> It better come here.
> 
> 
> ...


For Saints Row I think they was talking about it and never started. 


The others I believe was cause by a company downfall.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Capcom and MegaMan are the reason my favorite color is blue...

Now I'm blue.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 19, 2011)

It's like Capcom is purposely doing this to make us get rid of our 3DSs... Maybe they're gonna work with the Vita? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In all seriousness, this news SUCKS ASS. FUCK. Rest of the week = ruined for me.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> MigueelDnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love both Ace Attorney and Layton, the day I read the announcement it felt like a dream coming true but sadly it doesn't look like it's coming here, looking at what they did with Ace Attorney Investigations 2 and when they were asked if it was coming we got this answer: ’The game has only been announced for Japan". I really hope it makes it to America.

Oh, right. Saints Row wasn't even in development... I didn't remember that. And the three titles dissapeared from retailers listings (and we haven't heard anything from them) after Hudson's merging with Konami.


----------



## junkerde (Jul 19, 2011)

i could care less even tho they were decent games, lol


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 19, 2011)

FFFFFF--

WHY!? Why must you cancel another 3DS game I was looking forward to?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 19, 2011)

Zero find out about MML3 cancellation


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 19, 2011)

One less reason to buy a 3DS....


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

MigueelDnd said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but at least if it were released we could translate it ourselves.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> One less reason to buy a 3DS....


Pretty much.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jul 19, 2011)

Megaman: Legands 3? Cancelled?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







OH MY F*****G GOD!!! FML!!!!!  :'( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



IM GONNA END IT!!!!
AS OF TODAY I AM NO LONGER A GAMER. 
IM AN ANGRY GAMER.... CAPCOM YOU BROKE MY HEART!!!


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> NO MORE OF THAT ZERO & X & BATTLE NETWORK CRAP I WANT LEGENDS!!!


You went way too far calling any of those three games crap, especially X...and Zero...and Battle Network.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm sad this was cancelled.

But if it was cancelled to make way for MH, I will be happy still (me = huge fan of MH)


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Jul 19, 2011)

Fuck Monster Hunter


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I'm sad this was cancelled.
> 
> But if it was cancelled to make way for MH, I will be happy still (me = huge fan of MH)


That would be a best case scenario.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 19, 2011)

You have to be fucking kidding me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Capcom sucks ass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I will not buy a 3DS until Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance is released...* IN AMERICA. *


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> You have to be fucking kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nyeh, sorry, I didn't hear you over my heavy Brooklyn accent.


----------



## Raika (Jul 19, 2011)

Prototype trailer looked pretty sweet, it's rather sad that it got canceled. It had so much potential, and with such a (large?) fanbase, Capcom could've made quite a profit. No idea why they did what they did.

Speaking of which, I should go emulate and play Megaman Legends 2 on my PSP.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope they decide to release the Prototype for free as a consolation.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt mean like complete crap, those games were enjoyable, but i love the magaman legends series. my fav game on n64 was megaman 64
megaman legends series is like zelda to me, the story, adventure/open world, thresher chest, dungeons/ruins, enemy's & such. (the best zelda alternative)
everything down to the little beetles you find , & & th epeople you talk to outdide & houses. just more action based.
all of the others zero, x, battle network are just side story minigames to me compared to that series to me.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I hope they decide to release the Prototype for free as a consolation.




If only Capcom was that generous...


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well regardless they're all canon except for MBN, which is an alternate universe.  Even if you like Legends more calling them "side story minigames" is basically like calling them the "Wii Play of the Megaman games", which is basically crap.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Jul 19, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was one of the reasons i brought my 3ds........ i feel like crying.....


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I hope they decide to release the Prototype for free as a consolation.


Even releasing what they have as an eShop title and make it $2 would be good enough... I had $6 in my 3DS for the damn prototype.


----------



## megawalk (Jul 19, 2011)

suddenly it felt like my arm was ripped off..............
*Sigh* and i had just such a high hope for it. oh well
back to the slums with steam and some indie games then


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

Honestly I had no idea this many people were excited at such a high level.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Honestly I had no idea this many people were excited at such a high level.



On this forum could you expect any less?


----------



## T3GZdev (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huh? didnt understand that much of what you said. 
but i wouldn't call them like wii play, but more like the wario games from the super mario bros series & mario Galaxy.
or like on gba sonic battle & sonic pinball from sonic advence 1, 2, & 3.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What didn't you understand?


----------



## Izzy011 (Jul 19, 2011)

First Mega Man Universe, now this


----------



## Kiaku (Jul 19, 2011)

This was how I reacted ->  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























 ...


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I'm sad this was cancelled.
> 
> But if it was cancelled to make way for MH, I will be happy still (me = huge fan of MH)


No offense, but I don't see how Monster Hunter as a substitute for MegaMan, 2 different genres, different gameplay mechanics, etc.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry but... Why is everyone so hyped over this game?

I want it cuz I have not played megaman for a long time...



			
				jonesman99 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Developed by the same company I mean... It was not a substitute. But I guess capcom could earn more with MH


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 19, 2011)

After seeing it pop up else where in about 17 different places, I now feel as the person that brought the news I to must do the same as the other news bringers...

WHAT AM I FIGHTING FOOOOOOOOOOOORRR!?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 19, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you didn't know, Legends is a side story as well in terms of continuation of the MM series.
Mario/Wario games are platformers/adventure games at their base. MM games are platformers/action games at their base. WarioWare is a side game/spinoff of the Mario series, as much as Legends is a side game/spinoff of the MM series.

So I'm failing to see the logic in you original post.

Here:

MegaMan Series
and
Mario Series

Maybe this will help.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 19, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> You know there is some irony cause this was posted today
> http://protodudesrockmancorner.blogspot.co...-kicks-off.html


Wow. That's just too bad, and very ironic... But I don't think it'll stop fans from sending those letters. It anything, this will encourage them to send even more.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 19, 2011)

indeed I bet it will last forever now @[email protected]


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 19, 2011)

first assains creed  , which i  was looking forward for and then meganman? damn the 3ds game are really lacking  behide


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 19, 2011)

At this point I just hope Capcom isn't the one handling with AA vs PL.

So many of my friends are disappointed with this. Not to mention the fans on the Capcom blogs





 I know they probably don't read the comments people post but dude, your fans are angry.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 19, 2011)

Amiti said:
			
		

> At this point I just hope Capcom isn't the one handling with AA vs PL.
> 
> So many of my friends are disappointed with this. Not to mention the fans on the Capcom blogs
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layton-ky%C5%...Gyakuten_Saiban

Publishers are Level 5....and Capcom.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 19, 2011)

Alright! I don't have to get a 3DS!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 19, 2011)

What a great way to start the day[/bittersarcasm]

I understand why Capcom did this, but they must realize how many fans must be disappointed by this. This is probably soul crushing to some.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 19, 2011)

So how's Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 doing, Capcom.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 19, 2011)

What's next?
Pokémon?

Imagine what would happen if they cancelled the next Pokémon games.
The temp would explode more than it ever did.


----------



## KingAsix (Jul 19, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> What a great way to start the day[/bittersarcasm]
> 
> I understand why Capcom did this, but they must realize how many fans must be disappointed by this. This is probably soul crushing to some.



Like me...They've been giving Mega Man the fucking run around. The mega man franchise alone has planted the seed for my life today..The way they are treating Mega Man is like a person seeing the park they grow up on just being burned down for a crappy mall (that mall being these damn fighting games)


----------



## punkyrule (Jul 19, 2011)

The only 3DS game me and my lil brother looked forward to... now gone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now a real announcement of Monster Hunter for the 3DS should make up for it.


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Jul 19, 2011)

Nothing can make up for this.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 19, 2011)

Walrus-Chan said:
			
		

> Nothing can make up for this.


How 'bout if they put Megaman in SSB?


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 19, 2011)

Walrus-Chan said:
			
		

> Nothing can make up for this.



I second this, sure a monster hunter title for the 3DS would be nice but as a make up for this... Just no it wouldn't be near on the same level for me, and alot of others.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Walrus-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not good enough


----------



## LunaWofl (Jul 19, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about firing the people who thought canning it was a good idea?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Walrus-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would be quite something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be very pleased!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Snake & Sonic were beast enough, but the addition of Megaman? The very second they announce that Rockman/Megaman will be a playable character in SSB, I will run to the nearest Gamestop and buy a 3DS, revision or not!


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not good enough


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 19, 2011)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess only thing that can make up for it for him is itself brought back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going a bit off-topic,but I kinda hope the next Sonic would have powers from Sonic colors (or Sonic Unleash jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)to make him more of a treat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We will a least get a Megaman 3D someday. A new series?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jul 19, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The game was doomed from the start.  It's got a cult following at best, and MEgaman never had the largest fanbase to begin with.  They haven't been able to get both 1 and 2 onto modern consoles or handhelds, both of which are essential to the storyline.  Now put that on the 3DS.  The 3DS doesn't have a huge "following" yet, now see how many of those are MML fans.  It just gets smaller and smaller.  It's a dead game, let it go.  Capcom would only lose money on it.  

What you should *really* be concerned about is what this means for Megaman/Rockman in general.  This is the 2nd Megaman game cancelled within a year.  The last game before that was 10.  It didn't do as well as 9, of course.  Before that, Operate Shooting Star, a MMBN1 remake.  It didn't sell enough to be localized.  Megaman ZX was pretty much killed.  Megaman Battle Network was ended.  *What else is left?  Nostalgiafags hated on ZX and Zero, "modern" gamers are pussies and don't like the older Megaman games like X and Classic as they require time and patience to be good at, Battle Network's following is just the people who really liked it now.  *


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 19, 2011)

You know what? A remaster full Megaman collection would be nice.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 19, 2011)

Even (If) monster hunter = no plans on 3DS, I'm going to create a petition


----------



## prowler (Jul 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I'm going to create a petition


Please don't.

The last thing we need is angry capcom fans who think a petition is actually going to get what they want.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 19, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets remember the Xenoblade thing among other efforts. Companies don't care if you create a petition, and people just get more angry when what obviously won't work, doesn't work.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol... I guess everyone has no mood for jokes at this time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway still, I'm disappointed this isn't made. But at least it doesn't prove that there isn't even one megaman title is coming.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's just face it. The MegaMan series has been push to the back. Like Captain Commando, the previous mascot before MegaMan. Like Bionic Commando was before it was given a reboot in ReArmed. Like Arthur was from Ghost-n-Goblins before they remade it on the PSP. Sad but true fact.

And you are right about petitions, no matter how many signatures, it WILL fall on deaf ears. The company is about its money now, obviously, which it  has now shifted into its other series.

But, now to me, putting any version of MM in the next MvC3 will just be a slap in the face shot through the heart kick in the ass all of the above for me.


----------



## Eckin (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, Capcom must really hate Megaman now, maybe because Inafune left and whoever is in charge is pissed about it.

First, no Megaman for MvC3

Then, MMU is canceled

Now, MML3 is canceled

sure we could say it's because 3DS isn't a safe bet as the DS was before it, but if you look at these other facts... is the 3DS really the problem, or the MM series itself?

Dick move, Capcom. I'm not a fan of the Legends series (I love those character designs, but never got hooked up on that gameplay) but I really think you did an awful thing waiting for so long and releasing so much information to the public before shutting it down.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jul 19, 2011)

Granted, Mega Man Legends 3 would never have sold. But Sega canceling their game is leading me to wonder if third parties are jumping away from the 3DS.

To those who make DS and 3DS comparisons ("3DS isn’t selling bad, it is tracking like the DS and will explode soon. Just watch!"), I cannot remember DS games being canceled this early in the lifecycle. Games get canceled all the time, but they are not accompanied by comments like Sega’s “we do not think this console will succeed”.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 19, 2011)

There's been a post from super meat boy that currently 3DS dev kits are limited.

Source



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> “we’re approved as 3DS developers,” but “we don’t have dev kits.” And supposedly, “not many people do.”


----------



## Ikki (Jul 19, 2011)

Games don't get made, the system doesn't succeed and then more games don't get made or get delayed indefinitely.

Way to go.


----------



## indask8 (Jul 19, 2011)

If this continue this way, Nintendo will probably drop the 3DS, anyway it's not like they don't have another handheld in preparation...



Spoiler


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 19, 2011)

Dino Crisis
Breath of Fire
Ace Attorney (In NA, that is. I remember when the original was their 9th best selling game in their library)
Darkstalkers
Strider
Powerstone
Viewtiful Joe (It ain't a real viewtiful joe game without Kamiya, and they won't have any more VJ games anyway)
Onimusha
A few more.

And now, Megaman will soon be on his deathbed. Meanwhile, Capcom continues to be the Japanese Activision.

EDIT: As for me, the 3DS now only has one game that interests me in it's library. Rune Factory 4.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 19, 2011)

boudincaca said:
			
		

> If this continue this way, Nintendo will probably drop the 3DS, anyway it's not like they don't have another handheld in preparation...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




That isnt a portable... i can't play that on the train to work.

Not everyone has a portable to play inside his/her house.


oh wait... troll


----------



## KireiJuice (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a fan of Nintendo and was planning to buy 3DS because mainly of Layton, Gyakuten Saiban, Mario, Rockman and many more games for the 3DS

But cancelling Rockman was a big mistake and I feel like I should buy a PS3(Since I don't have one) Instead of a 3DS

Not to mention the games released right now isn't really worth the shot.

Good job cancelling the good games you have. Kudos to that


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 19, 2011)

KireiJuice said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of Nintendo and was planning to buy 3DS because mainly of Layton, Gyakuten Saiban, Mario, Rockman and many more games for the 3DS
> 
> But cancelling Rockman was a big mistake and I feel like I should buy a PS3(Since I don't have one) Instead of a 3DS
> 
> ...



You make it sound like it's Nintendo's fault when it isn't. Blame Capcom.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the N64 was really good, I don't mind another "N64".
Goldeneye


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jul 19, 2011)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> EDIT: As for me, the 3DS now only has one game that interests me in it's library. _*Rune Factory 4*_.



the above is much truth.

as for capcom, yeah i guess it doesn't make sense to put money into getting a series that wouldn't earn them money, right? I mean, the reason why capcom didn't want to release edgeworth 2 in english was because edgeworth 1 only sold like approx 200k in the whole of the usa or something like that. if those numbers are true, then i completely understand...


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 19, 2011)

Capcom has been failing lately, I'm afraid they will be no more if they cancel anymore games.  It's got nothing to do with the other 3DS cancellations those are normal of any game console to have cancelled titles but Capcom has cancelled or have bad versions of games for other systems as well especially with regards to perma save and the DRM.

Inafune, you must be glad you sold your soul to social media to get out this mess.

I'm keeping my 3DS, I still got Senran Kagura to look for which isn't subjected to your fail.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Aww...what a shame...Though, couldn't they move the game to the PS Vita? Y'know, since Legends 1 and 2 were on Sony platforms?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am glad that I didnt get 3DS because I think 3DS is going to be fail like Virtual Boy.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Walrus-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's do it, it's long overdue, but it has to be the original Megaman, because I swear if they put Volnutt in I won't buy it.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jul 19, 2011)

How tragic. MegaMan Legends has become Capcom's Chrono Trigger.

Edit: Should've said Chrono "series," not "Trigger."


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> How tragic. MegaMan Legends has become Capcom's Chrono Trigger.


...How so?


----------



## Nebz (Jul 19, 2011)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> I am glad that I didnt get 3DS because I think 3DS is going to be fail like Virtual Boy.


Well I highly doubt it's going to be anywhere as bad as the VB but still I get ya... I wonder what else Capcom has up there sleeve now though. 
I'm kind of sad we won't be having a Megaman game too early on


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legends just reminds me of the Chrono series right now, but I won't say it's a perfect analogy. Two series with only two games to its name. Then there are the long delays and fan-teasing for upcoming sequels. Then the parent company gives up entirely.


----------



## Youkai (Jul 19, 2011)

I think you guys are all just overreacting ... 
its true the 3ds is missing games at the moment and its true that this state is already much to long but we all know there are games most of us anticipiat comming out end of the year or early next year and there might be several other games unexpectadly releasing in the "hopefully" near future.


well ok i can talk like this cuz i didn't like any of these megaman games (only Rockman.exe) so yeah ... still its not as one single game that might be cancled (maybe they will get back to it later again who knows) would ruin everything.


----------



## Apex (Jul 19, 2011)

There goes any chance of me buying a 3DS.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Difference is Legends is a Branch game, plus I don't remember there ever being an announced third Chrono.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah, that does suck.

I was looking forward to this. I dunno, perhaps if some fan-group starts a petition and sends it to Capcom, they'll reconsider. I know that's a pipe dream but one can hope.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 19, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> I think you guys are all just overreacting ...
> its true the 3ds is missing games at the moment and its true that this state is already much to long but we all know there are games most of us anticipiat comming out end of the year or early next year and there might be several other games unexpectadly releasing in the "hopefully" near future.
> 
> 
> well ok i can talk like this cuz i didn't like any of these megaman games (only Rockman.exe) so yeah ... still its not as one single game that might be cancled (maybe they will get back to it later again who knows) would ruin everything.


I can flat out say to you that you are wrong. In the end, it all came down to whether Legends 3 (and possibly the MM series as a whole) would be profitable enough. Legends has a small cult following. Fact. But the MM fan base in general has been looking and waiting for a proper title for a good while. Legends 3 was that chance.

They didn't even give us the decency to release the Prototype Version. This game was purely a fanservice. Or, at least, it was supposed to be. They held contest after contest for fan-created designs and choices, the least they could have done was release the demo, to show us what they've done, and how it could have been implemented in the full product.

Also, they have not just cancelled one MM game, they have cancelled two, and in the matter of 4-5 months. It has become quite clear to the many fans like me that they are moving on and no longer respect the MM fan community.


----------



## kupo3000 (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



S-E registered the name Chrono Break for a while, then it went poof into obscurity.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

kupo3000 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call that an announcement, really.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jul 19, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> They haven't been able to get both 1 and 2 onto modern consoles or handhelds, both of which are essential to the storyline.



What were these then?

Though they didn't reach the US, they DID come out in japan. So at least Japan had all portable megaman legends games. (not counting the tron bonne spinoff)

seriously, though, this really is unfortunate. I wonder if capcom will ever complete another (non-port/collection) megaman game, now that inafune's left


----------



## machomuu (Jul 19, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, I'm doubt that they will


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, Legends is a branch in the Mega Man franchise. But I don't see how that puts Legends into a completely different situation opposed to the Chrono series. They are suffering the same fate. Also true, there wasn't an official announcement in regards to a third Chrono game. But that does not mean that fan-teasing wasn't used by the parent company to engage in hype-mongering. I imagine you remember the "Chrono Break" fiasco. Or perhaps you remember the time when a SE official implied that the only way to make another Chrono game was to buy that (in my opinion) mediocre port for the DS? It is also my opinion that Capcom set Legends 3 up to fail. But I admit that I have little evidence on that score.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 19, 2011)

If only Nintendo sticked to their formula of 1st Party Games with launch....the 3rd party devs wouldn't feel this way "The 3DS ain't selling, our game will fail, cancel the project"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 19, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> If only Nintendo sticked to their formula of 1st Party Games with launch....the 3rd party devs wouldn't feel this way "The 3DS ain't selling, our game will fail, cancel the project"



There's also the issue if Nintendo launched with strong first parites that third party games would be left in the dust. Then third parties would want to avoid the system as they won't be able to have gamers chose their titles over Nintendo ones. That's why exclusives are more so just annoying than good.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol either way, 3rd party devs have the same mindset eh? Pfft, worthless scums. Atleast Square Enix will definitely release their games, they can be trusted.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't even want to be mean, I'm upset as fuck about this, but my friend and I saw this coming, we were just praying we were wrong.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jul 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> MEGAMANTROTSKY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 (Touch the emoticon)


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 19, 2011)

that burns my ass!! but on topic.

i think any hope for mega man melted in my soul.

i was hoping for this to be released... but capcom you have lost my support for this reason.

also they have only have made two perfect fighting games that stays in my heart forever

power stone 2
marvel vs capcom 2 ( i only play local not online for it)
TVC=almost perfect expect for the giants

sadly capcom 

marvel vs capcom 3 was a let down.

we want a power stone 3 damn it!!

but is there a reason why this happend it better be a damn good one!!

but this is just a rant 

so cesese and decess... that is all...


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jul 19, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> (Touch the emoticon)


Your pain is genuinely and deeply shared. I forgot about those incidents. Each swing of the copyright cudgel allowed the gaming press to speculate that SE was actually constructing another game in the series. What a crock that turned out to be.


----------



## Velotix (Jul 19, 2011)

Huh....I chipped my tooth, Slipped and fell onto my back, Found out all my classes are filled to the brim and they won't let me in, And now....This. Screw this day. Screw it to high hell.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 20, 2011)

I sincerely hope that Capcom is trolling. I would personally slit seth's wrists if this was true.


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 20, 2011)

Now I'm really hoping for monster hunter... Since megaman is down


----------



## Maedhros (Jul 20, 2011)

3DS.HAS.NO.GAMES.

Goddamn shame move from Capcom. It was an interesting looking game (if Prototype was really how the game would look like).


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 20, 2011)

hotdog! makes me hope that PS Vita won't disappoint like 3DS did/has.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 20, 2011)

Perhaps they are canceling this title for 3DS and will release it on PSV


----------



## chris888222 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wouldn't mind for the PSV. but for those who bought the 3DS and could not afford another handheld, it's a huge disappoint


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Jul 20, 2011)

It's highly unlikely that they're making it for the Vita. They cancelled it. It's done. Capcom doesn't give a shit about what it's fans want.


----------



## junkerde (Jul 20, 2011)

no biggie


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 21, 2011)

And lookie what I found:

https://twitter.com/#!/CapcomEuro/statu...720826087620608

Now Capcom is blaming the fans for "not being excited enough".

FUCK YOU CAPCOM, I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT THE DEMO A MILLION TIMES.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> And lookie what I found:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/CapcomEuro/statu...720826087620608
> 
> ...


Just like AAI2...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> And lookie what I found:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/CapcomEuro/statu...720826087620608
> 
> ...


What kinda nonsense?

It the company fault, not us.


----------



## Nebz (Jul 21, 2011)

Sooo it's our fault for being super excited over a long awaited sequel, keeping up with the latest info, and waiting for Capcom to finally release something worthwhile like the Prototype Version... which was delayed because of their own issues?

lolwut


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 21, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> And lookie what I found:
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/CapcomEuro/statu...720826087620608
> 
> ...



Where'd you find that? On Reddit? because that was my post


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

No, that's not it, he's saying there wasn't enough fan reception not the fan reception was loud enough.  That's one of the major reasons that they said PL vs. PW might not come over.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 21, 2011)

they never even gave prototype version a chance


----------



## Walrus-Chan (Jul 21, 2011)

Apparently Crapcom is removing MM fans from their Comic Con now

Way to fucking go Crapcom.

Derp


----------



## Raika (Jul 21, 2011)

Walrus-Chan said:
			
		

> Apparently Crapcom is removing MM fans from their Comic Con now


Are you shitting me?


----------



## machomuu (Jul 21, 2011)

Walrus-Chan said:
			
		

> Derp


...What?  Let's stop listening to Capcom Euro, they're dicks.


----------

